# problem with laptop fan:/



## davuu (Nov 27, 2006)

i have a problem this past week my less than a year old laptop has been making very scary loud rattling noises from the fan 0_o its so loud its above the noise of the tv and my housemates can hear it all through the house.

 the noise scares me as well as gives me a headache, ive been to where i bought it, where its under guarantee and all i get is tht its not covered 0_o 

 but if i pen it up to have a look it will invalidate my guarantee/waranty :/ 

 so im in a no win situation, I need my laptop everyday for my studies but cant work with the noise as it really drives me up the wall, when it starts i generally turn it off as im scared as to what would happen id i let it carry on.

when i turn it back on sometimes the noise is gone and sometimes its still there:/

 any advice? and does anyone know how much a replacement fan will cost if its broken?


----------



## DavidN (Nov 27, 2006)

It sounds to me like one of the ball-bearings in the fan is rattling. I haven't actually encountered that on a laptop yet, but it's very common for desktop computers after a year or so. The temperature surrounding the computer can cause the metal to contract a little and make the noise. I had an old computer (486) that had this problem, and it was alleviated by blowing a hairdryer at the fan for a bit before turning it on. Strange but true.

So I don't think it's harmful, but I know how annoying it can be. Fans aren't a huge expense at all themselves, but the difficulty of installing new ones in laptops can vary.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 28, 2006)

{nods at David}  That's what the problem was when one of the case-fans in my desktop computer started rattle-buzzing loudly.  Laptops generally have proprietary fixtures, though, making user-replacement of components difficult to impossible.


----------



## davuu (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah:/ I just discovered it was the laptop fan, as a technician had a look at it for me:/ something had come lose in it:/ and its stopped all together now, so i have to keep an eye it doesnt get too hot as it has no fan for the time being, one is on order, but least I dont have that terrible nasty noise 0_o


----------



## Kougar (Nov 28, 2006)

Since you said the laptop is less than a year old then it should still be under warranty from whomever made the laptop. Glad you have a new fan on the way though.


----------



## davuu (Nov 29, 2006)

yeah it *should* be under guarantee Â¬Â¬ but everytime i take it to currys or comet (one of them^^ ) they tell me that the part thats damaged isnt covered under the guaranteeÂ¬Â¬ 

 the first time something was wrong with it i oculdnt get any power, and thought it got a virus, so |I took it into them, and they told me it was nothing to do with the power, the screen had broken 0_o, and it wasnt covered under the guarantee 0_o and would cost me around Â£250 (almost $500!) I wasnt impressed and went home and rung someone up who told me to take the battery out then boot it up, and I did and it worked fine, so the problem was the batteryÂ¬Â¬
when I took it back to them and told them this they told me batterys arent covered under the guarantee and cost in the region of Â£75 Â¬Â¬  

I think theyre lying so im going to ring packard bell myself and get it from them.


----------



## yak (Nov 29, 2006)

"it isn't covered under the guarantee" stuff is pretty darn hilarious XD XD  So is the broken screen...
However, makes me wonder if you/the person who bought you that notebook actually read the warranty agreement before making a purchase.. It's the first thing to consider doing before spending more then 300$ on anything that has a warranty.


----------



## davuu (Nov 29, 2006)

I did read it yes, I always read things before i sign them, I was under the impression that my guarantee was practically bomb proof and covered everything, but the company I bought it from keep finding apparent loopholesÂ¬Â¬ and saying things tht should be covered arent covered which is why im going to contact the manufactureres direct eho will be able to tell me for sure, then go back to curries/comet and if they are lying give em what for.

when i first waled into their store with a problem the answer i got was *I dont know I only work here 0_o...... which says it all really.


----------



## Kougar (Nov 29, 2006)

Well did you purchase any kind of warranty from that store, or are you using the laptop's default warranty? If you are using the default warranty then you should skip dealing with that store and just go straight to the manufacturer via their website and their phone/email tech support. I will say batteries are lucky to be included in any warranty for a year though, usually they only get 6 months. If the store is supposed to be servicing the laptop then the manufacturer can actaully make it happen, otherwise they'll more than likely have you mail it in for service or something.


----------



## davuu (Nov 29, 2006)

no i bought a warranty from the store, its meant to be valid for 10years (though i prob wont have my laptop tht long^^ )  

which is whats making me mad, I paid extra for the warranty to make sure ewverything was covered, and now everytime I go in there im getting fobbed off with them telling me stuff isnt covered.

 ive contacted packard bell im just waiting for a reply else i will ring them.


----------



## Ruiner (Nov 29, 2006)

When you purchase a Warranty, or get one with something, be sure to get a full copy of the actual Contract the Warranty is following. You can use this first to find if what's gone wrong is covered (Which would save you time and gas money) and also, it can be used to back you up when speaking with an associate about the problem if the contract states the part in question is under warranty, but the retailer says otherwise.


----------



## Kougar (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah, if you don't have a copy or they do not provide a link to a copy of it via their website then you should directly request one and then verify what they actually should and shouldn't be covering...


----------



## moebius_wazlib (Dec 1, 2006)

Also, speak to a manager or ask when the on-site technical associate is in, never a sales associate. If it doesn't cover the screen or the battery, what does it cover? Itself?


----------

